# Niner Game Ribeye



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2019)

About a month back Cousin Kurt said he was in for the big Thursday night game between the 49'ers and Cards so I said I'd do beef short ribs on the SQ36. Monday he calls and says he's got some Halloween obligations, games off. That gave me time to get the slab of ribs back into the freezer before any thaw had occurred. I dug around the freezer and found one of my few remaining 45 day aged ribeye steaks, into the Sous Vide pot at 131º as recommended to stay away from possible parthenogens. !31º works, that'll do me just fine! I used my standard flame-thrower charring method and enjoyed a perfect steak dinner, ribeye, buttery yam, nuked leftover zukes and onions, a little homemade slaw, nice glass of cabernet






There was no room for dessert, downed every bite.





Somebody was pretty darned thrilled to get the crust from the dry aging and a little fat






You just can't cook a steak better or more evenly than Sous Vide. Thanks for looking. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 1, 2019)

Ribeye looks great Ray! I haven't done SV steaks yet but hope to try it out soon. How long did you go at 131?

That game got a little close there at the end!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 1, 2019)

Look delicious!! Sous Vide is great for having that perfect doneness all the way through for sure.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2019)

I had the ribeye thawed in a pot of water all day so I went for two hours at 131º. When I take steaks frozen straight to the Sous Vide pot I usually go four hours. It's just a great way to set it and forget it, steak comes out perfect every  time, love getting the char with the torch. GO NINERS!!! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2019)

I really need to get myself a Sous Vide unit! Thats one thing on my wish list! That steak looks great and nice choice of sides! I  love yams/sweet potatoes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

That is a fine looking meal!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks for the advise on the Sous Vide temp Al, 131º works just fine. Thanks for the like too, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Nov 25, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I used my standard flame-thrower charring method


I am interested in more details on this...  what kinda torch are you using?


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2019)

I use this 20,000 btu weed burner, ice melter, fire starter. 
Houseables Weed Torch Propane Burner, Gas Vapor, Black, 20,000 BTU, 34 Inches Long, Outdoor Garden Weeds Killer, Ergonomic Handle, Self Igniting, Trigger Start, Patio Dragon Weeder


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2019)

Super steak! Big like.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 25, 2019)

ok thats quite a flame thrower...I may tone it down from that model ;)  thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 25, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I am interested in more details on this...  what kinda torch are you using? [/QUOTE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

